# time for the 15K service



## bobbychet (Mar 28, 2008)

how much did you guys pay for the 15K recommended service?
Mine is $350.00.
Bobbychet


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

That's about what we charge at my dealership too.


----------



## bobbychet (Mar 28, 2008)

*15K prices*

Ok just making sure.
thanks Bobby


----------



## fastlane2002 (Mar 4, 2009)

what do they check


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

$350?...Ouch! All a 15K. service entails is a lube, oil and filter with a tire rotation and replacement of the air cabin filter. Per ALLDATA, labor is 1.4 hours. The problem with 15K., 30K., etc. services is that many dealers tend to add stuff into it that isn't recommended in the Nissan factory service requirements. Engine and other flushes, fuel and oil additives, and other tack-on services can easily escalate a bill hundreds of dollars! I know...I was a Nissan Master Tech and spent 16 years in Nissan dealerships. Always know what they are selling you and if you don't know, then ask!


----------



## bobbychet (Mar 28, 2008)

*15K service*

replace oil & filter,replace wiper blades,balance wheelsreplace in cabin air filter,lube all locks hinges/latches window tracks.rotate tires replace engine air filter clean/service battery front end alignment,flush & refill brake system.
and then there's a long list of inspections,so I guess this is a worthy maintenance.
Bobbychet


----------



## michaelahess (Apr 22, 2008)

You got ripped. Just get an oil change for $30. If it's a good dealership/repair center, they will lube and greese what's needed anyway at no aditional cost. And I'm sorry but if you can't get your own wipers replaced.....Walmart does it for free anyway!

A brake system flush should not be necessary at that kind of milage, just top it off. The cabin air filter probably didn't need to be replaced, unless you live in a very dusty environment. But they are dirt cheap to replace. Just find a furnace filter of the same material type and cut it into a bunch of them the same size as your original.

All of this, even an OEM filter and blades would be under $100.


----------



## bobbychet (Mar 28, 2008)

*15K service*

Whatever,
I finally decide to let the authorized service center do the service and I got ripped?
I don't think so. At least I know it's done right and they are backing up their work. Not like some back yard mechanic that later explains the obvious. I expect my Sentra to last at least 100k and extended my bumper to bumper warranty to make sure Nissan covers it.
Bobbychet


----------



## michaelahess (Apr 22, 2008)

If you felt it was a good value, fine, but then why ask us what we paid?

I've put $30 every 7k into my Sentra with 26k miles. That's it, that's all it needs. Following dealer recommended intervals is a waste, they just like money more than you I guess 

I've done this with various vehicles over the years, some with more than 150k before I got rid of them, and all but one were domestic. And we know domestics just don't last as long, if not well maintained, then the Japs, do the math. You threw away good money.

But if you didn't want to spend the time/effort on it, it might be alright with you. Kinda like Mac vs PC I guess....

PS: extended warranties on Toyota, Nissan, Subaru, etc. are almost always, no, always a waste of money. Chrysler, Ford, Dodge, they MIGHT be worth it depending on how you plan to use it. Only BWM, Merc, and Jag should have those warranties.


----------



## bobbychet (Mar 28, 2008)

*15K service*



michaelahess said:


> If you felt it was a good value, fine, but then why ask us what we paid?
> 
> I've put $30 every 7k into my Sentra with 26k miles. That's it, that's all it needs. Following dealer recommended intervals is a waste, they just like money more than you I guess
> 
> ...


Well I guess I should had made myself clearer
Doing the work at an Authorized Service Center not myself or some backyard mechanic.
If it's a recommended service, I do it. I also rotate
my tires through Nissan. It's kinda nice to have someone else perform these tasks.
We'll see how much a waste of money it is when you try to claim
your warranty.


----------



## michaelahess (Apr 22, 2008)

For any service an owner can do, oil changes, belts, brakes, etc, you will have no problem with warranties as long as you have receipts for the parts. Even that isn't always necessary as long as the dealer can see that you've done the maintenance right.

Some warranty companies, the real crappy ones, won't honor it, but they won't honor most legit repairs either. A buddy of mine just lost his tranny and they denied his claim because he was a quarter quart low on oil! Some junk third party warranty bought from a dealer on a used car.

Rotating tires, I goto walmart and get it done free as that's where I buy my tires. No suspension or driveline components would require rotations for warranty repairs however. If I still have OE tires, it cost about 6 bucks to get them rotated, my local dealer wants $20!

I do agree it's nice to have someone else do stuff for ya, it's just that everyone has a different idea of what their time is worth. I used to do all my oil changes, I've been so busy with two jobs the last four years I just don't have time anymore; but it's worth the $30 in that case. Especially since it's a business expense 

I'm a penny pincher and I will always start arguments over this kind of thing, nothing personal so sorry if I offended.


----------



## bobbychet (Mar 28, 2008)

Cool
no offense taken
I guess I don't know some
of the shortcuts.I probably will someday.
Bobby


----------



## Blindside (Apr 21, 2009)

michaelahess said:


> PS: extended warranties on Toyota, Nissan, Subaru, etc. are almost always, no, always a waste of money. Chrysler, Ford, Dodge, they MIGHT be worth it depending on how you plan to use it. Only BWM, Merc, and Jag should have those warranties.


My extended powertrain warranty for my titan replaced the engine when one of the bearings spun and replaced the diff when it finally failed at 98k. That would have set me back a hefty 15,000+ dollars. The 2 grand I paid for the extended warranty,... Yeah total waste of money! I absolutely recommend just flying by the seat of your pants and letting things be.


----------



## michaelahess (Apr 22, 2008)

Blindside said:


> My extended powertrain warranty for my titan replaced the engine when one of the bearings spun and replaced the diff when it finally failed at 98k. That would have set me back a hefty 15,000+ dollars. The 2 grand I paid for the extended warranty,... Yeah total waste of money! I absolutely recommend just flying by the seat of your pants and letting things be.


Ok, let me amend that, if you buy a new design, or a crappy truck (your hostility is unwarranted) then it might be worth it, but two grand is actually more than ANY good extended warranty should cost. I can get them at my Credit Union for 600-1400 depending on year and make.

You GAVE the dealership (or whomever) a tidy grand extra, awesome deal bud.

Your title is apt, you've been blindsided, again and again it would seem, now settle down.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 21, 2009)

Thats fine,... i got over 15k in stuff replaced (and that was just on 1 occasion) and it was done by the dealership. Most of the warranties that your "credit union" offers the dealership doesn't accept them. I work for VW and we only accept the warranty that our dealer offers, any, and I mean any other warranty no matter how much a person paid we don't accept. I'd much rather have a certified Tech work on my Nissan than a guy at an independent shop.

I'm not even going to argue with you,... I'm just going to PM you, because your way off base.

To bobbychet: sorry this thread got hijacked. I dont think your paid too much for your service. If anyone thinks you paid too much just be thankful you dont own an audi. lol. Even a 3.2 VW passat pays 440.00 which consists of an r&b, oil change, inspection, pollen filter, code scan and lube any metal part that moves. Don't even get me started on a 40k for a v10 diesel Touareg, its ungodly expensive. 
Plus your not just paying for a service. The people who regularly bring their car in for service get treated better and when something expensive breaks (like an ECM for example) right outside of warranty coverage the dealer will almost always goodwill it for getting regular services. They will often reduce labor rates for things like CV boots and brakes, basic things that break but are not a part of maintenance. We usually charge 90 dollars to ANYONE who brings a key in to be programmed. But if we have a good relationship with the customer we will throw it in for free and wash their car for them every time they bring their car in for ANY service. So there alot of reasons to have a dealership perform work on your car.


----------



## michaelahess (Apr 22, 2008)

All warranties available to me are guaranteed to be covered by the manufacturer. If a dealer doesn't accept it, they get reported. The dealers don't care, they get paid either way. If a dealer won't accept a warranty and only accepts their's, you're getting screwed plain and simple. Don't buy them off tv, mail ads, etc, get them from a reputable bank/cu that backs the company writing the warranties.

I will say no more about warranties, much to the appreciation of many of you I'm sure. 

Blindside, I'm sorry I ripped your truck, I own two Dodge's which are well known as not being the most reliable compared to imports. Peace.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 21, 2009)

You ripped on my titan when you drive not only one but TWO dodge trucks. lol


----------



## michaelahess (Apr 22, 2008)

One's gone 150k without any abnormal maint and still going strong, a '96 1500. I had an '82 250 that went over 300k with no extra maint before the tranny failed, and it wasn't a diesel. Treat them right and even domestics will last a long time. And I dropped the '82 off a couple 3-4ft drops offroading. Ok I just remembered, I did break a leaf, $70 repair by myself.

My '01 Celica was the exact same way, 75k with nothing but oil and lube before it was stolen.

Hell I even had a '97 Chrysler T&C, one of the most unreliable vehicles on the road, other than a cold solder joint in the instrument cluster that I fixed in 30 minutes, no issues in the 120k I put on it before giving to a friend.

I'm afraid I can't say the same for the Ford's I've owned, all pieces of crap. Two tranny failures in under 70k.

Other than a poorly aligned rear axel on my Nissan, no issue in 26k, and I don't expect any for at least another 150k or more.


----------

